# Andrew Snelling's new 2-volume book, Earth's Catastrophic Past" is out



## MMasztal (Dec 26, 2009)

I just received the new ICR Acts & Facts issue. They have a 2 page ad for Snelling's new book, "Earth's Catastrophic Past: Geology, Creation and the Flood. Price is $59.95+ shipping. I wish it had been released a couple weeks ago. It would have made a nice present.

I think I'll wait and see how much Amazon, WTSbooks, or CBD s going to charge for the set.


----------



## Bookworm (Jan 18, 2010)

Just received my copy (see here) and looking forward to reading it.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't picked mine up yet. Today we're having Mike Riddle from Answers in Genesis doing a seminar at the school where I teach. He spoke at our church yesterday in 4 sessions. All in all an excellent presentation and sorely needed in most of today's churches, including mine.


----------

